
Quantum Link – Online Community for the C64/128 (1985-1995) - harel
https://www.tinytickle.co.uk/quantum-link/
======
cromwellian
Ah, the memories. Also, the hacks. Quantum Link had bugs where people could
create illegal usernames, or invisible usernames (Q-Armor) that made it hard
for online sysops to deal with you.

------
jlgaddis
Wow, that brings back some memories. The first time I ever went "online" was
via QuantumLink.

------
huslage
I loved Qlink so much! My BBS and Qlink made life fun. I was sad when they
made people move to AOL even though I had long moved on to other things.

